# Loss of power, but where does the problem come from?



## jeanmi79 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I bought in March in Germany a 745d E65 from 2006 190000KMS , the car is reprogrammed ...

Lovely car that worked but with a not really linear acceleration and a gear box that goes into default when you push really really deep ... (Very rarely)

Then I got the message "Heavy emissions - disturbance of the pollution control system" going away and coming back
I did a carbon cleaning descaling + Marly X Fap treatment and turbo + Marly X treatment for injection.
It also happens that it shows me yet a defective DPF ...

I decided to make diag to a car reprogrammer on Carcassonne.

His conclusion :

I must begin by changing the 2 flowmeters and make a complete emptying of the gear box.
The complete emptying of gear box still 450euros I started by changing the 2 flowmeters.

Since I changed the so-called deffectuous flowmeters the problem has even worsened.

The symptoms are the absolute loss of all power, the car is a calf, the acceleration there is absolutely nothing and sometimes suddenly it goes up to 3000 rpm but no real power.
When I roll very cushy, less than 2000 laps, we do not feel the problem and the journey is done without worries.
There is also a slight clack when you try to exceed 2000 laps.

I put the codes defaults of the 2 different diag that I made, the 2nd at midas ...

3F35 Boost air tube idle speed monitor - Intermittent -Frequency 255
4212 Glow Plug Cylinder 1 - Intermittent -Frequency 106
4222 Glow Plug Cylinder 2 - Intermittent -Frequency 106
4232 Glow Plug Cylinder 3 - Intermittent - Frequency 106
3F67 Charge air controller 2 Intermittent-Frequency 149
4DA3 Charge Air Control - Intermittent-Frequency 32
4D81 Boost Air Control 2, Activation - Intermittent-Frequency 7
3FA7 Charge air monitor 2, SUPPLY VOLTAGE - Intermittent- Frequency 3
4530 Chargeback control circuit - Negative deviation - Intermittent -Frequency 6
3FF0 Mass Air Debitant-Intermittent-Frequency 95
3FF1 Mass Air Debitant-Intermittent-Frequency 95
4BC2 Mass Air Flow Rate-Intermittent-Frequency 3
3EE7 Mass Air Flow Rate 2-Intermittent-Frequency 3
4BA1 Intake air temperature sensor - Signal - Intermittent-Frequency 3
3EA6 Intake air temperature sensor - Bench 2 -Intermittent-Frequency 3

These are the main defaults codes and the debimetres have all been changed ...

Please help me understand where the problem comes from.

BY ADVANCE BIG THANKS ***x1f44d;


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Debimetres = flowmeter


----------



## jeanmi79 (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry for wrong translation ,i change now :thumbup:
Flowmeters have both been changed


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You'll probably get more help in the diesel sub forum.


----------



## jeanmi79 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks. , what is diesel sub forum?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is this forums main page.
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/index.php
Scroll down and you will find one for diesel engines.


----------

